# Haydn Creation, York, 11 March



## captaintim

Yorkshire Baroque Soloists are performing Haydn's Creation on 11 March at St Michael-le-Belfrey, next to York Minster

Conducted by Peter Seymour, soloists include Peter Harvey who is just fantastic and Haydn's Creation is the most sensational oratorio - come if you can.

Tickets £18 (£15 Concessions)


----------

